# Laptop screen is so dimm I can barely see my desktop



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

Make: HP 
Model: Pavilion DV7-1279wm
O/S: Win 7 Ultimate
CPU: 2.0Ghz Dual Core
RAM: 4GB

Hi, I have a HP Pavilion DV7-1279wm laptop that was working great, then all of a sudden my screen became too dark to use it. If I am in a well lit area and look closely at the screen, I can see my desktop so its like the brightness was just turned down. I connected my laptop to my desktop monitor, and it worked, so I think its safe to say its not the video card/chip.

I have tried holding the Fn key and pressing the F8/increase-brightness key, but that did not work.

I have tried increasing the brightness from control panel, but that did not work.

It didn't do anything when I shined a flashlight at the screen, so I don't think the backlight went out.

Is this something simple to fix or do I need to replace the entire screen?

I have very little money, and can't afford to take it to a professional. So I was going to try an do it myself using online tutorials. But, I want to make sure I am ordering the right part, before I order it, to save money. 

Thanks for reading.

P.S. If you need more info, just ask, I don't know how much info you may need to assist me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please see this for the info only HP Pavilion dv7 Series Graphics Chip Repair - HP Pavilion dv7 Series LCD Screen Display Repair
How to remove LCD screen and inverter board from HP Pavilion dv7 notebook >> Inside my laptop


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the info.

So if I replaced the whole lid of the laptop and maybe wiring harness, would that fix it?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

no need, the problem is the inverter. you'll spend 10x more in the whole lid.


----------



## trev2709 (Jun 20, 2008)

This could either be a backlight failure or inverter failure. If its the inverter then great, these are alot cheaper to replace than the LCD screen!
In my experience most of the time it has been a backlight failure. While some people can replace the backlight this does involve taking apart the LCD screen so it can be easier to get the whole LCD screen replaced.
If you could get a replacement inverter to try/rule out it may be worth it, if not its a new screen. Inverters are quite cheap and can be picked up on ebay. They are also easy to replace. Ebay is also a good place for screens (in the UK a could recommend a good screen seller). There are many tutorials/videos for replacing screens.

Sorry i couldnt help more.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

trev2709 said:


> In my experience most of the time it has been a backlight failure.


You're an unlucky man mate! Although I know backlight failure can also occur, all laptops i got to fix with this symptom were inverter failure. Either that, or i was a very lucky man! :grin: I gladly accept that! lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See these 
How to test a laptop's LCD CCFL backlight cheaply and easily - YouTube
LCD Inverter Test - Laptop Testing for Backlight or Inverter Failure


----------



## trev2709 (Jun 20, 2008)

Learn2day said:


> You're an unlucky man mate! Although I know backlight failure can also occur, all laptops i got to fix with this symptom were inverter failure. Either that, or i was a very lucky man! :grin: I gladly accept that! lol


Yeah, although quite good at replacing screens now!


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

screens or backlights? hey, off-topic on the thread, sorry, but you might be able to help me.. 
I got a couple lcd's here that just went black due to lack of usage (??), backlight works fine, but i get no image, what's worse is that they worked fine before i store them.. When i got them for replacement, they died on me anyway to fix this? Also, i have one that has the flex cables damaged (allot of lines, horizontal and vertical).

Cheers.


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

@Learn2day - Thanks, since inverter replacement is cheap, I will give that a try a first. Good luck to you on your screen question

@Trev2709 - Thanks for the info, I'll try the inverter first since it is cheap to replace. Sorry, i'm not in the UK but thanks. I hope to find one on eBay like Learn2day mentioned. 

@Joeten - Thanks again, I'll try an test the inverter first before I order the replacement part. 

Thank You to everyone for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## trev2709 (Jun 20, 2008)

Screens. Taken apart a couple non working lcds and broke the backlight both times! Dont think i'll attempt a backlight replacement any time soon.
Not sure why that would be but it could be either damaged cables or the lcd has died.dont think there is a way to fix that. Do you get anything on an external monitor? If so try pressing the switch monitor button to see if thats the problem. If not its most likely a graphics issue.
As for horizontal and vertical lines i'd say new lcd is needed.
Sorry for hijacking the thread. I hope OP can sort his issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Replacing the lvds cable could help with the lines


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

joeten said:


> Replacing the lvds cable could help with the lines


It didn't, but thanks for that basic 1st steps many people miss. Cheerio!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Bad card\chip would be my next guess


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

joeten said:


> Bad card\chip would be my next guess


Is this comment still about mine? I'd appreciate a little more attention in the full content joeten..
I know most people here are fairly inexperienced, but.. I write _"one that has the *internal** flex cables damaged (allot of lines, horizontal and vertical)"_ and that's what you assume? Of course I tried the screen in another laptop, I'm not a Merlin, but also, I'm not that bad at my job. Problems described are LCD and *only *LCD related. Not cables, not GPU, LCD. Thanks.

*- correction

@OP - sorry again for hijacking your thread.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats the problem with people asking questions in anothers thread we get crossed wires my apologies


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, it's cool, I was done with this thread. I had my answer already. I'm too much of a noob to start taking apart the laptop to fix it (I thought I could do it, but those webpages and videos I seen changed my mind on the whole idea), so I think I'm just going to try an sell/trade it for a slower one that works!

Continue on 

Thanks for being thoughtful enough to apologize though


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

tonymcmichael said:


> I'm just going to try an sell/trade it for a slower one that works!


I'll make that trade! lol Where are you from? If it's Europe, PM me!:grin:


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> I'll make that trade! lol Where are you from? If it's Europe, PM me!:grin:


lol, sorry, i'm in america


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> tonymcmichael said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


----------



## LeadInMySolder (Mar 7, 2012)

@Tony, I will make a trade with you. I have a few working laptops here.
@everyone else: if the lines are permanent, and you can't make them go away or change by moving the screen/hinges or squeezing the bottom left area of the lid/screen...that's a GPU problem. If you CAN cause changes, that's a flex cable issue. However, I saw one laptop where if I squeezed/flexed the upper left area of the screen, it worked ok. That ended up needing an LCD replacement. It was a fault in the thin PCB on the back of the LCD.


----------

